# Huge dump but can't dig



## Troutmaster08 (May 24, 2020)

Today I came across a huge dump that has 1000's of bottles but is at a state park. This is the biggest dump I have ever found and the bottles at the surface appear to be from the 60's.


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2020)

Any old beer cans in that dump, probably. Digging in any state Park can be risky. Penalties can vary greatly. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 24, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Any old beer cans in that dump, probably. Digging in any state Park can be risky. Penalties can vary greatly. Good Luck. LEON.


Yeah there are loads of Budweiser and other cans. There used to be quarrying activate there and when it stopped in the 20s people just tossed their thrash there but when it was made into a park it was all moved into the woods near the empty area.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 24, 2020)

Ugh I completely understand! This one dump I’ve found is on state park land also, a mountain bike trail runs right on the top and bottom of its hill. I did pick up a couple surface finds that were like literally right on or on the edge of the trail, and not at all buried, because, yknow, don’t want the bikes to get flat tires or anyone to get cut on the ‘trash’  
I know all the good stuff’s down in the hill though, and I would so love to dig it! Obviously can’t and won’t but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 24, 2020)

It doesn't stop me from scratching the surface. Bring trash bags, a wagon, and a kid and tell anyone who asks that you're cleaning up.


----------



## willong (May 25, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It doesn't stop me from scratching the surface. Bring trash bags, a wagon, and a kid and tell anyone who asks that you're cleaning up.


Add a few dirty, crunched aluminum cans to your list. If you find any goodies you can then top-off the bag with your "recyclables" for camouflage in case some badge-heavy park ranger insists on taking a peek into you garbage bag.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

You should all be commended for wanting to clean up the world, one bottle or can at a time.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Park rangers have jurisdiction in all areas that constitute the regional parks system and can also perform law enforcement duties outside the park system. However once a camping tent is set up it is considered a dwelling and a search warrent is then needed.
ROBBYBOBBY64 (Bottle attorney. Lol!)


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You should all be commended for wanting to clean up the world, one bottle or can at a time.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, when it comes down to it we are picking up trash.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Whenever i find good bottles, i always bring home ones i do not intend to keep. These i put in the recycling bin. This way i feel like i have accomplished what i wanted and payed back the spirit of the woods for what i was given that day. If i didn't i would feel no better than the thoughtless person who littered it in the first place.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## HeadBasher77 (May 27, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It doesn't stop me from scratching the surface. Bring trash bags, a wagon, and a kid and tell anyone who asks that you're cleaning up.


Exactly! "We are cleaning up the park and making it safe so no one trips or cuts themselves and leaving the park in a Natural State by removing trash" mix in so real trash and your Golden.


----------



## E (May 27, 2020)

Had a 1880s -1910 dump on a creekside in tidewater Va. that was about 50 ft behind a city police station, used to basically crawl up small creek bed and then would stay low and tunnel into bank.  Took it for granted at the time, but what a great dump; it was loaded with late blob sodas and amber/amethyst cokes and pepsis.   As I started getting closer to building I lost my nerve and wigged out - haven't returned in 25 years, sure someone brave has tunneled under the police station by now...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 27, 2020)

E said:


> Had a 1880s -1910 dump on a creekside in tidewater Va. that was about 50 ft behind a city police station, used to basically crawl up small creek bed and then would stay low and tunnel into bank.  Took it for granted at the time, but what a great dump; it was loaded with late blob sodas and amber/amethyst cokes and pepsis.   As I started getting closer to building I lost my nerve and wigged out - haven't returned in 25 years, sure someone brave has tunneled under the police station by now...


I dug next to one for quite a while. They never bothered me. I'd just walk into the shallow ravine and start scratching a stone's throw away


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

E said:


> Had a 1880s -1910 dump on a creekside in tidewater Va. that was about 50 ft behind a city police station, used to basically crawl up small creek bed and then would stay low and tunnel into bank.  Took it for granted at the time, but what a great dump; it was loaded with late blob sodas and amber/amethyst cokes and pepsis.   As I started getting closer to building I lost my nerve and wigged out - haven't returned in 25 years, sure someone brave has tunneled under the police station by now...


I thought the police were hidding something. Now i know they are!


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (May 27, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Today I came across a huge dump that has 1000's of bottles but is at a state park. This is the biggest dump I have ever found and the bottles at the surface appear to be from the 60's.


I volunteer at the state park here. I walk around picking up trash and other stuff.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

Dave in Waukegan said:


> I volunteer at the state park here. I walk around picking up trash and other stuff.


I tried to volunteer to clean up the reservoir by me. I even said i would sign a no fault contract so they were not liable if i got hurt or drowned. When i asked for permission they shot me down. The lake and land is disgusting. Garbage everywhere. Why would they want it cleaned up, people only drink from it! So much for the last 1 % of drinkable water on earth.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

E said:


> Had a 1880s -1910 dump on a creekside in tidewater Va. that was about 50 ft behind a city police station, used to basically crawl up small creek bed and then would stay low and tunnel into bank.  Took it for granted at the time, but what a great dump; it was loaded with late blob sodas and amber/amethyst cokes and pepsis.   As I started getting closer to building I lost my nerve and wigged out - haven't returned in 25 years, sure someone brave has tunneled under the police station by now...


Tunnel too close and you may end up in a cell! Literally.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

Did you hear the toilet bowl got stolen from the police station last night?...as usual cops have nothing to go on!    Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Oldsdigger (May 27, 2020)

You might be able  to contact the regional park authorities and Park Ranger's office and explain what your intentions are. I have a dump on the edge of a future park and existing Bike / Hike trail. Some one dug there before and trashed the place. I told them in return of letting me dig I would return the area back to original state and rebury all the crap the previous digger left on the surface


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

What state is this? New Jersey is where i am from. Anyone with a badge looks at you suspiciously, it is just a power trip i don't need. They love to tell you No! You cant do that. Just because they think they can. I had a ranger in Sterling forest one time tell me and my friends that their woods are not for walking around in. I know he wrong but he was being an ass and on a roll. I don't bother to volunteer anymore. Sad that the trash is there. They won't clean it up and they won't let the public do it. So it just sits there. It is called polution for a reason. They were not the ones who littered but they have become the reason it is there.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

I know of a huge dump that they built a grammer school on it.  It is in the middle of a huge parking lot. Probably to cover the dump. In the back is a hill that constantly has old stuff emerging from the dirt slope. I see it but don't bother. I have better spots that i won't be harrassed for being to close to the school. It is on the opposite side of the fence. Don't need the hassle. Everyone is so worried about being Sued because they are all Sue happy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What state is this? New Jersey is where i am from. Anyone with a badge looks at you suspiciously, it is just a power trip i don't need. They love to tell you No! You cant do that. Just because they think they can. I had a ranger in Sterling forest one time tell me and my friends that their woods are not for walking around in. I know he wrong but he was being an ass and on a roll. I don't bother to volunteer anymore. Sad that the trash is there. They won't clean it up and they won't let the public do it. So it just sits there. It is called polution for a reason. They were not the ones who littered but they have become the reason it is there.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


The park is Arabia mountain in georgia.


----------



## willong (May 27, 2020)

Oldsdigger said:


> You might be able  to contact the regional park authorities and Park Ranger's office and explain what your intentions are. I have a dump on the edge of a future park and existing Bike / Hike trail. Some one dug there before and trashed the place. I told them in return of letting me dig I would return the area back to original state and rebury all the crap the previous digger left on the surface



And did that laudable offer net you permission?


----------



## Bark (May 27, 2020)

If you are a good actor you could say you heard voices telling you to dig there and release the spirits.
Any good mental institutions in your area?


----------



## Arob (May 27, 2020)

do you own a privy probe? (six feet of spring steel with a handle wielded perpendicular and ballpoint tip) 
do you live near a river ?
do you know of any farmland where there is a ravine and then in certain places there is no ravine?
a railroad that crosses gulches
a swampy road

you are far better to dig test holes and find deep deposits where there is no surface dump - the dump is long forgotten

you have to like digging and just want to dig for the heck of it... its all psychological 

digging surface dump on state land regardless of age will only bring grief


----------



## dollo33 (May 29, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Today I came across a huge dump that has 1000's of bottles but is at a state park. This is the biggest dump I have ever found and the bottles at the surface appear to be from the 60's.



It wouldn't hurt to ask if you can dig there. Assure them you will clean up the broken surface glass so no hikers will get hurt and sue your state. You never know.


----------

